# Slimline 5-LNB Install?



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a new Slimline that I'm looking to install in place of my older 3-LNB unit. Can I do this install myself without a meter? I looked through the instructions and it doesn't look that too terribly hard to do. Based on what I've read here, it looks like many folks have done it also. 

Comments?

Thanks!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure you can do it without a meter. Just make sure you've got a partner to shout out the signal levels to you as you're aiming the dish.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Watch the installation videos at this link. They are for the AT9 as opposed to the AU9 Slimline, but the overall procedure is essentially the same.

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

Pay particular attention to the fine tuning steps.

Carl


----------



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Watch the installation videos at this link. They are for the AT9 as opposed to the AU9 Slimline, but the overall procedure is essentially the same.
> 
> Pay particular attention to the fine tuning steps.
> 
> Carl


Thanks, Carl and Poitnarf.

Are the Look Angle Calculators on emantechnology.com any help?

I figure if I take my time I should be fine - that and if I shoot for aligning to the 110 satellite with the others on the edge, I should be ok. Does that make sense?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pnessutt said:


> Thanks, Carl and Poitnarf.
> 
> Are the Look Angle Calculators on emantechnology.com any help?
> 
> I figure if I take my time I should be fine - that and if I shoot for aligning to the 110 satellite with the others on the edge, I should be ok. Does that make sense?


That is for the old phase III dish which is center lined on the 110 SAT. The Slimline is center lined on the 101 SAT. Do you work on the 101. Check the 119 for your tilt adjustment, but all of your focus should be on the 101 so you get the 99 & 103 SATs centered. This is a must as they have a narrower beam than needs to be "nailed" where the Ku [101,110,119] are broader beams.
This is why you need to split the 101 power drops equally. [See video].


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Plumb the pole.........if it is not you will have a long afternoon!........Line of sight must be clear....dent the pole before setting it in concrete so it won't rotate.....tune the 101 as above.......at some point mark the pole and dish where you get a good signal..........tune az first.....know that as you tighten the az (rear) bolts you will affect the el slightly...Enjoy!

Joe


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If you've got a 13" or smaller TV, or a small LCD, bring them right outside along with the receiver if you can. Connect the dish to the receiver, the receiver to the Tv, and then just go into the signal strength setting on the receiver.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> Plumb the pole.........if it is not you will have a long afternoon!........Line of sight must be clear....dent the pole before setting it in concrete so it won't rotate.....tune the 101 as above.......at some point mark the pole and dish where you get a good signal..........tune az first.....know that as you tighten the az (rear) bolts you will affect the el slightly...Enjoy!
> 
> Joe


also know that if your pole's perfectly plumb when you begin, it won't be once dish is on. Weight on one side makes the diff.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Ext721

I have had problems with that. The weight seems close to balanced but any wind at all can be an issue. Loose or wet soil can be an issue. 

I plan to start pounding the pole into the bottom of the hole a foot or so and switching to quick dry concrete and using a little water near the top of the hole....and.......... doing other work after setting the pole before putting the dish on or tuning.

I have started leaving the pole level tool in the top of the pole to check with the dish on; have many of them already.

Every change produces a change....Non Pen roof mounts on lawns next?

Joe


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joe diamond said:


> Non Pen roof mounts on lawns next?
> Joe


Two trip installs with time for the cement to set.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Helpful info. How do you make sure the mast is plumb? I've done installs of the 3lnb, but i never knew if I was doing it right. ha-ha. Sorry for stupid question. I want to get a 5lnb soon.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mika911 said:


> Helpful info. How do you make sure the mast is plumb? I've done installs of the 3lnb, but i never knew if I was doing it right. ha-ha. Sorry for stupid question. I want to get a 5lnb soon.


There is a bubble level in the top of the mast.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a bubble level in the top of the mast.


Oh, I remember that on the 3 LNB dish now! ha-ha. Thanks.

I sure want the 5 LNB, but that video makes it sound like rocket science.

So you guys basically:

Get 101 as perfect as possible on the signal strength, and then fine tune the ka sats?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mika911 said:


> Oh, I remember that on the 3 LNB dish now! ha-ha. Thanks.
> 
> I sure want the 5 LNB, but that video makes it sound like rocket science.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is: look at the 101 & use the fine tuning adjustment to tune "off center" to some level [say X], then count the turns of the fine tuning as you go back up in level and then down the other side to "X" again. Now divide the number of turns to get there by 2. Then turn it back [by the number/2] to where it in now "centered". You need to count the turns instead of watching the power level, because the top of the power level is kind of flat & you need to be in the middle of the "flat", to be peaked on the narrower 99/103 beam.
Do this for both "up & down" and "side to side".
Much like the "old way", but with the "new fine adjustments".


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The bottom line is: look at the 101 & use the fine tuning adjustment to tune "off center" to some level [say X], then count the turns of the fine tuning as you go back up in level and then down the other side to "X" again. Now divide the number of turns to get there by 2. Then turn it back [by the number/2] to where it in now "centered". You need to count the turns instead of watching the power level, because the top of the power level is kind of flat & you need to be in the middle of the "flat", to be peaked on the narrower 99/103 beam.
> Do this for both "up & down" and "side to side".
> Much like the "old way", but with the "new fine adjustments".


It has fine tuning knobs on elevation and azimuth?

Your instructions were *very* clear. I finally *maybe* understand it. If you're west coast, do you have to change the skew, or no?

Thank you very much. The instructions were great.

Edit - I watched the video again and it makes more sense now. Thanks again, you really helped.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Uh oh, watched the earlier video. What's this v-band converter module at the receiver? 

That is required for ka?


----------



## WolfsPride (Apr 23, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a bubble level in the top of the mast.


PLEASE do yourself a Favor and DO NOT use the bubble level. If there's the slightest tilt in the mast the bubble may still show in the middle. Use a Torpedo. ( Small level)


----------



## CobraGuy (Apr 23, 2007)

WolfsPride said:


> PLEASE do yourself a Favor and DO NOT use the bubble level. If there's the slightest tilt in the mast the bubble may still show in the middle. Use a Torpedo. ( Small level)


Right. Use of the bubble level is assuming it fits perfectly and is calibrated perfectly. My bubble level was giving me inconsistent readings. I switched to a torpedo level (checking at multiple points around the pole) and got it perfect. I mounted two monopoles and made sure the level was still perfect. Mounting the dish did not move the pole one bit whatsoever. With the monopoles, it stayed perfectly straight.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mika911 said:


> Uh oh, watched the earlier video. What's this v-band converter module at the receiver?
> 
> That is required for ka?


Ka hi band doesn't need any converters. The "B-band" converters [BBC] are [or will be] needed for [Ka-lo] the new SAT(s) coming soon.

And as others with more experience have posted: use a good level to "plumb" your mast.


----------



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, the install went off ok without too many hitches. Using the instructions from the video and website, I did the setup and had to work only with the Azimuth settings as the location was about 10 degrees BELOW the setting suggested by both the website and on-screen settings. The percentages on 101 were honed in and I believe we're strong across all the others based on what I've seen.

I do have a question though - which are the LIVE satellites today from DirecTV and why are there others listed in the setups that you can't see? Can someone point me to a list of everything they have and what is active and what is not?

Thanks!


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Ka hi band doesn't need any converters. The "B-band" converters [BBC] are [or will be] needed for [Ka-lo] the new SAT(s) coming soon.
> 
> And as others with more experience have posted: use a good level to "plumb" your mast.


So DirecTV isn't installing those b band converters, but people will need them, or they are installing them? How do you get one or a few? ha-ha.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mika911 said:


> So DirecTV isn't installing those b band converters, but people will need them, or they are installing them? How do you get one or a few? ha-ha.


They should be installing them. But some installers do leave them off. If you do not have them call Directv and they will send replacements to you.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

WolfsPride said:


> PLEASE do yourself a Favor and DO NOT use the bubble level. If there's the slightest tilt in the mast the bubble may still show in the middle. Use a Torpedo. ( Small level)


What would be recommended?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

pnessutt said:


> .....
> 
> I do have a question though - which are the LIVE satellites today from DirecTV and why are there others listed in the setups that you can't see? Can someone point me to a list of everything they have and what is active and what is not?
> 
> Thanks!


You see DirecTV's active satellites and the channels they beam here ....
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pnessutt said:


> Well, the install went off ok without too many hitches. Using the instructions from the video and website, I did the setup and had to work only with the Azimuth settings as the location was about 10 degrees BELOW the setting suggested by both the website and on-screen settings. The percentages on 101 were honed in and I believe we're strong across all the others based on what I've seen.
> 
> I do have a question though - which are the LIVE satellites today from DirecTV and why are there others listed in the setups that you can't see? Can someone point me to a list of everything they have and what is active and what is not?
> 
> Thanks!


I think your Azimuth was off because of "true" north verses magnetic north.

You should be seeing 119, 110, & 101 has these are the national feeds. As for 99 & 103, these currently only carry local HD channels which are on spot beams that may or may not be pointed at you. The HR-20 does a good job of showing the transponders active, but the H20 is still waiting for a software update to show the transponders correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> What would be recommended?


A small [say 6"] level that you can hold on the upper part of the mast to see if it is "plumb" [or vertical] on two sides.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> A small [say 6"] level that you can hold on the upper part of the mast to see if it is "plumb" [or vertical] on two sides.


Would this be good: http://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Level-5500M-Magnetic-Aluminum/dp/B0009WG44A/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1/002-6090126-5458447?ie=UTF8&qid=1179688093&sr=1-2


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Would this be good: http://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Level...6090126-5458447?ie=UTF8&qid=1179688093&sr=1-2


That's the idea. You could get away with a smaller one, but it should work fine.
There is a round bubble level in the mast, but as some have posted it might not be pressed in the must completely which would cause you to be off.


----------



## WolfsPride (Apr 23, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> What would be recommended?


If you wanted, you could START off by using the bubble level but don't assume the Mast will be perfectly str8. It will get you going close to it though. Use a 6-8 inch Level on the Mast. 100% Guarenteed to work everytime


----------



## WolfsPride (Apr 23, 2007)

Oops! Sorry Old School. Didn't see your reply but good call all the same


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

WolfsPride said:


> Oops! Sorry Old School. Didn't see your reply but good call all the same


We're all here to help & you didn't "disagree" so no foul... :lol:


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> That's the idea. You could get away with a smaller one, but it should work fine.
> There is a round bubble level in the mast, but as some have posted it might not be pressed in the must completely which would cause you to be off.


also, most in-mast levels stop working as soon as the dish is on, so I reccommend strongly against using it AFTER the dish is on the post.


----------



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I think your Azimuth was off because of "true" north verses magnetic north.
> 
> You should be seeing 119, 110, & 101 has these are the national feeds. As for 99 & 103, these currently only carry local HD channels which are on spot beams that may or may not be pointed at you. The HR-20 does a good job of showing the transponders active, but the H20 is still waiting for a software update to show the transponders correctly.


Litzdog and VeryOldSchool - thanks for your help with the links and comments. The issue for my orientation was not with the azimuth, actually, but with the elevation (which I had to drop 10 degrees). I must have miskeyed that in my reply - sorry.

Thanks again for your help and support!

-Bob


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pnessutt said:


> Litzdog and VeryOldSchool - thanks for your help with the links and comments. The issue for my orientation was not with the azimuth, actually, but with the elevation (which I had to drop 10 degrees). I must have miskeyed that in my reply - sorry.
> Thanks again for your help and support!
> -Bob


That's kind of funny, because when I first read it that's what I thought you meant [EL & not AZ]. Good that you have it working, but something isn't right as if you really were off by 10 degrees in elevation, you won't be pointing anywhere near the SAT. If the mast isn't plumb, or you're misreading your setting, this could explain the error.


----------



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> That's kind of funny, because when I first read it that's what I thought you meant [EL & not AZ]. Good that you have it working, but something isn't right as if you really were off by 10 degrees in elevation, you won't be pointing anywhere near the SAT. If the mast isn't plumb, or you're misreading your setting, this could explain the error.


No, the mast was plumb (and still is). I couldn't explain why it was off either - but I looked at my neighbors and his wasn't turned up as high as mine was either. I thought perhaps I was misreading the degrees on the back of the unit (EL).

Oh well. It works and so far, so good with everything. :grin:


----------



## CobraGuy (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow. 10 degrees is a LOT!!


----------



## pnessutt (Apr 30, 2007)

CobraGuy said:


> Wow. 10 degrees is a LOT!!


Agreed!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pnessutt said:


> Oh well. It works and so far, so good with everything. :grin:


The "end goal" was achieved...it works!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Have others had any problem with rain fade on these? I am getting pretty much in the 90's on all transponders but yesterday had a little rain fade which I never got with my smaller dishes or hardly anyways.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Have others had any problem with rain fade on these? I am getting pretty much in the 90's on all transponders but yesterday had a little rain fade which I never got with my smaller dishes or hardly anyways.


Heavy rain, or hail has cause "fade" on my system that has 95-100% reading in fair weather.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Heavy rain, or hail has cause "fade" on my system that has 95-100% reading in fair weather.


That is good to know but I am surprised that it does not handle the rain better I thought I read that it did.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is good to know but I am surprised that it does not handle the rain better I thought I read that it did.


"Better" is a relative term. Mother nature can overpower most anything. Is it better than my phase III ? Sure, can it overcome a downpour well beyond "cats & dogs"? no 
I call those storms "lions & tigers, and bears..oh my".


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "Better" is a relative term. Mother nature can overpower most anything. Is it better than my phase III ? Sure, can it overcome a downpour well beyond "cats & dogs"? no
> I call those storms "lions & tigers, and bears..oh my".


I hear you but it seems I have more problems with this dish than my 18 inch ones but we have had some pretty heavy rain come through.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I hear you but it seems I have more problems with this dish than my 18 inch ones but we have had some pretty heavy rain come through.


I live on the western slope of the Sierra Nevada mountain, where the Pacific storms need to climb over for their first time since the gulf of Alaska. We "normally" get 60" of rain [which seems to come all at once at times]. 
For you, they would be like a nor-easter all of the time.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I live on the western slope of the Sierra Nevada mountain, where the Pacific storms need to climb over for their first time since the gulf of Alaska. We "normally" get 60" of rain [which seems to come all at once at times].
> For you, they would be like a nor-easter all of the time.


That is a lot of rain I think we avg around 45 inches a year but not sure. We do get plenty of nor-easters around here and it is amazing what mother nature can do.


----------

